

What we really need to fear about China - wallflower
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/on-innovations/what-we-really-need-to-fear-about-china/2011/09/14/gIQAPrMy0K_story.html

======
bluedanieru
I certainly don't fear China becoming affluent and a center of innovation. I
do fear their government being hijacked by a maniac or group of maniacs who
try to finally annex Taiwan by force. I do fear what will happen to their
social order if growth stagnates for a few years, or if their demographic
powderkeg at last explodes, and what the effect of that on surrounding nations
and globally might be.

But how could anyone fear Chinese making cool new shit and inventing useful
things?

